# oats for goats?



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ok, so im about sick and tired of tractor supply, at least our local one, some of the staff are lazy, and and they dont stock up on stuff until the last minuite and twice this year ive bought (by accident) 2 moldy bags of feed . The local feed store that's not tsc here has oats, and i was wondering if i could give those to the goats to avoid going to tsc so much. Do i have to dose them more copper, selenium, etc because it doesnt have it in there like dumor goat feed.
i have 6 does
Thanks,
Nigerian Dwarf goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do oats and alfalfa pellets. Do you have loose minerals out?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

yes i have purina wind and rain minerals... are those good minerals? they get them free choice


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I feed lots of oats on the milking stand. My goats love them. I feed oats and alfalfa pellets as our main feed, along with forage and minerals.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Dayna said:


> I feed lots of oats on the milking stand. My goats love them. I feed oats and alfalfa pellets as our main feed, along with forage and minerals.


and do you have to supplement copper and/or selenium more often


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is that rolled or whole oats? Just curious.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whole or crimped.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Whole or crimped.


Thank you.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My goats LOVE oats. 
I've heard that rolled oats are better for the goats nutritionally speaking. Which is a bummer because at our TSC, a bag of rolled oats is $3.00 more than a bag of whole oats.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is that rolled or whole oats? Just curious.


I m pretty sure it's whole... I'll have to check...

Edit". They have both, wich one is better for them...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not for me, whole oats always. The oils in rolled oats have been crushed out and some of the nutrition is lost. 
It's kind of funny, back in the seventies we all knew goats should always be fed whole grains because of the way they digest food. I don't get nearly the same results with the concentrated feeds. 
If anything I use extra minerals less because the entire nutritional chain is still in a whole grain. A wheat middling or a grain by product is missing many parts of the whole. 
The minerals and vitamins they put in is just to make up for what they took out in the first place.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been feeding whole native oats to my goats for years and they LOVE them. I mix them with alfalfa pellets (50/50) or when they are dry I mix with their dairy goat pellets when I want to reduce the protein.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So whole oats it is then just a few questions though:

How much do I feed lactating does?
How much do I feed pregnant does? 
How much do I give free, dry does? 
How much do I give weathers/ bucks? 
Hoe much do I feed per pound? 
If I do end up feeding alfalfa pellets with oats, should I still feed alfalfa hay or, just the coastal? 

If I think of any more questions I'll definitely post them here lol!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I feed race horse oats. I think those are considered whole? Its $21.38 at our local feed store for a 50 pound bag. So I measure those babies out carefully. 

I feed:

Standard milking does in milk I work up to 4-6 cups of oats. Gretel is doing good on 4 cups.
Mini milking does I do 2 cups. 
Then for the main herd, I feed a 2 quart scoop of oats to the herd of 20. So they each get like a quarter cup probably. lol But I think oats have made a big difference in our herd. 

I have a mom that kidded triplets and I just started adding a little bit of extra oats (like a half cup today) into her mix and will up it to 2 cups per day I think.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We feed whole oats and barley with boss to our milkers. They are minis and get 2 cups each at the stand. Otherwise everyone else gets free choice alfalfa pellets and a bucket of chaffhaye everyday.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<The minerals and vitamins they put in is just to make up for what they took out in the first place.>>>

So true! When I see a product proudly proclaiming "Added Vitamins and Minerals" I often have a laugh and think that if they hadn't been spoiled during the manufacturing process, they'd not have to be added back in !!

camooweal


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> We feed whole oats and barley with boss to our milkers. They are minis and get 2 cups each at the stand. Otherwise everyone else gets free choice alfalfa pellets and a bucket of chaffhaye everyday.


2 cups each of that mixture, or 2 cups each of every thing?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I think what I'm gonna do is 50/50 black oil sunflower seeds and whole oats, I'm gonna give them free choice alfalfa and coastal hay and free choice wind and rain minerals, is this a good idea?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too much black oil sunflower seeds and you will coat their intestines and they won't be able to absorb nutrients.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok, so can I give alfalfa pellets with whole oats and just give boss to them for treats or something? And if I give alfalfa pellets can I still give alfalfa hay, or should I give something else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give BOSS daily, just in a small amount.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So I should give mostly oats with a small amount of BOSS? And keep alfalfa hay?
Or should I give oats and alfalfa pellets and boss as a treat,what other hay should I give them for their roughage if I give alfalfa pellets


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Take a look at the calcium to phosphorus of everything. Give some oats with a little BOSS and alfalfa whether in pellets and/or hay.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't start going backwards. Hay first then supplements. 

Example diets: 

Alfalfa hay~ 1 cup whole oats 1/2 cup barley tsp boss 
Alfalfa hay~ 1 cup oats 1/2 cup peas 3 whole peanuts
Alfalfa hay~ 1 cup oats 1/4 cup rye 1/4 pumpkin seed


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Orchard grass hay~ 1 lb alfalfa pellets grain mix of choice 
Timothy hay~ 1.5/2 lbs alfalfa pellets grain choice. Additions should be higher in protein as timothy is low.

Fit the supplements to the hay not the hay to the supplement.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Okay, since I'm getting a new buck, i need to know ho much I should feed him. I bought oats, barley, and boss. If give him too much of one of those could it cause UC or is all those safe. And how much should i feed him? I'd estimate he's about 30/45 lbs.
Thanks! 
Nigerian dwarf goat


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> 2 cups each of that mixture, or 2 cups each of every thing?


Each goat get 2 cups of the mix. It can vary with each depending on where they are in their lactation or their condition.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Okay, since I'm getting a new buck, i need to know ho much I should feed him. I bought oats, barley, and boss. If give him too much of one of those could it cause UC or is all those safe. And how much should i feed him? I'd estimate he's about 30/45 lbs.
> Thanks!
> Nigerian dwarf goat


My bucks only get alfalfa pellets. I only give the oats/barley/boss to my does who are milking. We give free choice grass hay and put out alfalfa pellets for everyone.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Too much phospourus can cause UC.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

As can too much calcium without phosphorus to use it properly. 
Since she feeds alfalfa hay the buck will need either grass hay pellets or whole grain to supply that phosphorus. 
Young bucks can get away with grain, older ones will get too fat.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I dont have alfalfa pellets can I only give him hay and alfalfa hay? If not i will buy alfalfa pellets


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I buy a locally made mixed feed that is made from.soy meal, oats, corn, alfalfa, soy bean oil, and added vitamins and minerals
Its made fresh weekly
My does on milk test get Blue Seal Caprine Challenge on tthe milk stand


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I dont have alfalfa pellets can I only give him hay and alfalfa hay? If not i will buy alfalfa pellets


I would give him a flake of grass hay and a flake of alfalfa hay in his feeder. 
For grain I'm into easy so I would mix 4 quarts of oats, 2 quarts of barley, and 2 cups of boss in America small covered tub. That should make enough premixed grain for several days. Maybe start with 1 cup daily and adjust from there. 
Of course he can have more if he is still growing.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Are you asking if alfalfa pellets are better or worse than alfalfa hay? They are effectively equivalent. If you already have good alfalfa hay, there's no reason to change to alfalfa pellets. Many of us can't find good alfalfa hay, or the pellets are cheaper because the alfalfa is so very hard to grow in our area that it is super expensive. In that case, the pellets are better.

Goathiker has great feeding advice!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I found this in my tack room today. Does anybody feed this to their goats? It's not spoiled/moldy but what is it and is it good for goats?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

It's called fiberpsyll and its for horses....


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never saw it before.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Me neither!


----------

